
Google Pulls YouTube from Echo Show - smn1234
https://www.theverge.com/2017/9/26/16371292/google-youtube-amazon-echo-show
======
staticelf
Google is really become a shitty company and they're destroying Youtube. Not
only do they do shit like this, they also demonitize more and more videos that
is critical of anything, is controversial in any way they do not like or are
simply struck for no appearant reason.

I am moving away from Google-products but Youtube is the only product they
have that doesn't have any good competition. It is perhaps their most powerful
product and I as a consumer doesn't have a choice here. Of course there are
stuff like Vimeo, but the content there really differs from that of Youtube.

